# Armless



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

The Arm rest on our front passenger captains chair has come adrift;

There is a hole in the arm where a metal pin goes through for arm to pivot on - the bolt through this has snapped.

Anyone any ideas of where to get it repaired ?? :?:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sounds a bit expensive to me, but base vehicle dealer or your Burstner dealer.

Dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Excuse me but, can't you just replace the broken bolt with another.

tony


----------

